
Hospitals warn Trump: Plan to repeal ACA will cost us $165B - cel1ne
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/12/hospitals-warn-trump-prices-plan-to-repeal-aca-will-cost-us-165-billion/
======
valuearb
Because of the ACA, the cheapest available health plan through the AZ exchange
is $1,800/month (10k deductible).

Before ACA I could get a similar plan for my family for only 4400 a month. Now
because of the ACA that plan is illegal, and as a self employed person I'm
forced to buy short term health insurance (and pay a substantial tax penalty
for doing so).

~~~
shostack
Objectively, do you think the benefit to the greater good of people who can
now be insured is worth the impact to people in situations such as yourself?

------
woodandsteel
I think the Republicans are heading for a huge failure here.

You know, if it was possible for them to come up with a replacement for the
ACA that would make the public and business happy, they would have laid out
the whole plan years ago and would have it ready to go the day they took over
the government. Instead all we are getting is a bunch of promises that they
will go to work constructing such a plan and come up with it eventually.

~~~
krapp
I'm not certain this was at all unintentional.

It would have been unforgivable for the Republicans to actually cooperate with
Obama on the ACA, given the vindictive and antagonistic attitude they showed
him while in office. Better to sabotage the program, then run on the promise
of repealing it when it's caused enough suffering. And, if that was the plan,
the plan worked. The public's dissatisfaction with the ACA is what helped them
take over the government.

And as always, their base wants the ACA burned to the ground, and the ground
salted so nothing resembling a nationalized healthcare program can ever take
root in the soil of American politics again. The Republicans pay lip service
to "replace" after "repeal" because despite their efforts, it turns out there
are parts of the program people do like, but I don't believe for a moment that
there was, or is, any intention to replace the ACA with anything
comprehensive.

~~~
woodandsteel
I agree that was the strategy. I am just saying that when they move on to the
next stage, it is going to fail terribly and get business and the majority of
the public mad at them. And that in turn could help lead to their losing the
presidency and maybe the congress in 2020.

------
waywardyouth
Headlines/numbers like these without context are meaningless.

------
DrScump
Clickbait title misstates the article's own data.

"And, because the legislation wouldn’t undo certain payment cuts _created by
the ACA_ , hospitals would lose an additional $102.9 billion"

Without ObamaCare, with ACA repeal legislation from last year as is: $165
billion "loss"

With ObamaCare as is: $103 billion "loss" anyway

~~~
nostrademons
It says "an additional $102.9 billion". That's $103B that they lose regardless
of whether or not ObamaCare is repealed, _on top of_ $165B that they'd lose if
it's repealed.

(The numbers seem highly dubious to me, because they assume nothing will
replace the insurance that the ACA currently offers. But if you're using the
article's data, represent the article correctly.)

~~~
DrScump
The headline is not representing the article correctly. It says, " _Plan_ to
repeal ObamaCare _will_..." in reference to _dead legislation_ from the _last_
Congress. There is no such "plan" from the Trump administration as yet. They
are also not stating how much of the "loss" is from the expiration of
temporary (24/36 months) Federal subsidies.

------
DefaultUserHN
Wells, that's once of the risks that hospitals should have thought about when
they adopted the ACA.

On the other hand, consumers are rejoiced.

~~~
URSpider94
Er, hospitals didn't adopt the ACA. They are subject to the law just like all
other businesses and residents of the USA.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
What I meant was they should have fought to oppose it. Then we wouldn't have
this wasteful situation in the first place.

~~~
Thetawaves
Breaking headline: Organization works to grow its role and responsibility,
news at 11:00.

